
One of the biggest icebergs in recorded history just broke loose from Antarctica - daegloe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/energy-environment/wp/2017/07/12/one-of-the-biggest-icebergs-in-recorded-history-just-broke-loose-from-antarctica/
======
juliensab
No comment? Maybe a better title for hacker news could be: How human failed to
scale?

~~~
8draco8
Do not assume if you don't have sufficient information

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14751153](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14751153)

~~~
juliensab
Indeed missed this one! I prefer this :)

